# hybrid pan problem



## duff72691 (Sep 10, 2009)

ok so i bought a hybrid pan with the new pick up from ecs for my mk4 1.8t. now when i start the car there is a ticking noise like there isnt enough oil in it and the oil light is on. could this be a problem with the pick up or the pump?? please let me know asap


----------

